# Plant Order Arrived!



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I didn't have much luck finding 
Echinodorus Tenellus ( Dwarf Pygmy Chain Sword ) or Glossostigma in the GTA area so I had my Brother In Law order some for me. ( he's in the business ) The order came in yesterday and I'm quite pleased.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think i'm going to use Glossostigma for my next project. I hear it makes a great forground carpet plant. I've never seen it in the GTA either. 
Hopefully yours does extremely well...... so well that you may consider selling some in the future.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

yes i know, i want glosso too!!! i use to see it in petsmart years back but nowadays i dont!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Are you sure that is how you are supposed to plan glosso? Doesn't look like it ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

you know what you could do to make your glosso grow faster?

get another container and put some potting soil in the bottom and some of your aquarium soil over top and keep it saturated with water. Then break apart the the glosso into individuals and plant them, have saran wrap over to keep in the moisture. After a month your glosso would spread since this plant can grow immersed


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Break them into 1cm diameter sections, and plant them 1.5 - 2 inches apart.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

The last time I got some e tenellus in a trade, it turned out to be e augustifolius. Even harder to find, I didn't mind at all ! 

Hope the new plants do well, you have a lineup of pple waiting for when you have excess, gotta love when that happens


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Didn't really have any time to plant the Glosso properly so I just stuck em in for  now.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Sunny said:


> Well I didn't have much luck finding
> Echinodorus Tenellus ( Dwarf Pygmy Chain Sword ) or Glossostigma in the GTA area so I had my Brother In Law order some for me. ( he's in the business ) The order came in yesterday and I'm quite pleased.


We nearly always have this at the Menagerie (at least a couple days after arrival). We have been selling out faster than we can get but should have lots this coming Friday.

Check the website on Friday to see the extensive list of what's arrived.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*water lettuce or frogbits*

did u get any of the water lettuce or frog bits in 
thanks 
tom


----------

